# My First Planted Viv



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

After the BCRC show the other week, I haven't been able to stop thinking about this cute gecko who spent all of Sunday on my shoulder. I thought I'd give a planted vivarium a shot in the event that I do get him :bigsmile:

I know, it's not a fw, sw, brackish aquarium.... but it's still sort of an aquarium....

Terrarium is an 18" x 18" x 24" ZooMed









1" or so of Hydroton for drainage









Covered with landscaping type cloth









Substrate is a mix of coco coir, organic potting soil and sphagnum moss









Coco fibre mat is held to the back by arbutus branches & thread


















Giant arbutus branch is too.... giant... takes up more space than I want


----------



## 240sx (Sep 4, 2010)

hey that looks pretty cool, keep us updated with pics in the future!


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

wow that looks great! He's going to love it in there!


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Here's Lukas settling into his new home


----------



## 240sx (Sep 4, 2010)

Now that looks like a perfect habitat. Seems small but I don't know anything about reptiles!

Awesome pictures!


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice set up.


----------

